# Klemmenblock für Temperaturfühler-Anschölusskopf



## acid (3 September 2019)

Guten Morgen!

Ich habe einige PT100 Temperaturfühler mit eingebautem Kopfmessumformer, benötige aber eigentlich direkt den 3L PT100. 
Weiß jemand, wo man Klemmblöcke zum Einbau in den Anschlusskopf bekommt? Einfach Lusterklemmen oder etwas anderes zu basteln finde ich unschön und Google hat mir bisher nicht geholfen


----------



## 3.#6 (3 September 2019)

Moin,
die Hersteller sollten sowas auch haben, oder
http://www.ghi-gmbh.de/de/anschlusskoepfe-anschlussgehaeuse-klemmsockel.php
der.


----------



## acid (12 September 2019)

Perfekt, da wurde mir geholfen, Danke!


----------



## 3.#6 (12 September 2019)

Gern geschehen;-)


----------

